# Aura Tip #16 The Wooster Tests



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Results of The Wooster brush Company Aura testing:

Suggested Brush:

1st Choice: Benjamin Moore's Extra Firm
2nd Choice: Benjamin Moore's Chinex
3rd Choice: Wooster's Ultra Pro Extra Firm or Chinex

Suggested Roller:

1st Choice: Benjamin Moore's Shed Resistant
2nd Choice: Wooster Pro Dooz
3rd Choice: Benjamin Moore All Purpose

Notes from Wooster:
Pro Dooz outperformed the Aura cover in pickup, release, and fiber release
Super Dooz out performed both of those
Pro Dooz left the smoothest finish

Also Super Dooz is the same cover as the BM Shed Resistant, just relabeled

Personal Notes:
All products mentioned here are made by Wooster except the Aura roller cover (made by Premier Roller)
Benjamin Moore's Extra Firm and Chinex brushes might be the same as Wooster's Extra Firm and Chinex brushes, but the word is the BM versions are "made to BM's specs"
_I have had both versions (BM/W) of a different line (not EF or Chnx) from both, and they did look/feel slightly different

_Personal Observations (and Regarding Other Products):

You do have to think outside the box with this stuff sometimes
I tried some 50/50s with it...and bleah...man that didn't really work well
Why? < shrugs > I don't know...but don't go there
I didn't even finish the wall with it
White doves seemed just fine though

Seeing as though Wooster seems to recommend a firmer brush, I tried (what I have always thought of as) a firmer Corona
I'm not sure if it was because it's older, not really firmer, or that at 3" it's too big for Aura (Aura will sag if you try and load up the corners like Regal when you are cutting in)
Didn't work too well though
I finished with a Purdy (XL) that worked fine/better

Not being Mr. Wooster I haven't tried the XF or Chnx yet, but I am looking forward trying those soon


----------

